# Are Brachypelma Sabulosum rare?



## Sentinel (May 12, 2015)

It's my first tarantula, not my only one, I just bought a tarantula the other day as well, but I cannot find any information on it except for Mikestarantulas.com? She seems very handleable, very calm, no hair kicking or biting, no threat postures. But i can't find info on her. I got her from Petco, they were calling her a Guatemalan Red Rump. I looked up the name, and Brachypelma Sabulosum came up... minus any good info. First time poster here, new member.


----------



## cold blood (May 12, 2015)

No, they are exceedingly cheap.   Not sure I've ever seen a sling cost $10 (ive seen then for $2), and juvies aren't really that much more....I think I recently saw a 2+"er for sale here in the classifieds for like $20.    They are easily bred....that said, the whole redrump group is confusing to most and its been speculated by many that nearly all have been hybridized in captivity....who knows what you actually have....I don't have much faith in petco being spot on concerning anything arachno-releated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sentinel (May 12, 2015)

cold blood said:


> No, they are exceedingly cheap.   Not sure I've ever seen a sling cost $10 (ive seen then for $2), and juvies aren't really that much more....I think I recently saw a 2+"er for sale here in the classifieds for like $20.    They are easily bred....that said, the whole redrump group is confusing to most and its been speculated by many that nearly all have been hybridized in captivity....who knows what you actually have....I don't have much faith in petco being spot on concerning anything arachno-releated.


Aw, that sucks. Why is there no information on the web (HAHAHAHA.) concerning them? Well, except Mikestarantulas. You can see her, I just uploaded photos. Maybe you can tell me if it's a male or female, because I'm just guessing it's a female. And I feel it's mean and... anxiety producing to flip her over to look.

I spent $39.99 for her.


----------



## cold blood (May 12, 2015)

Keep your eye out in the classifieds, there are generally a few people offering them.   That price actually sounds about right for an LPS...its not like they got ya for a hundo or something.  Still a cool enough t.


----------



## Roosterbomb (May 12, 2015)

If you don't shop online that's a good find. I've never seen one in an LPS.


----------



## metallica (May 13, 2015)

Pure B. sabulosum are not in the hobby. Neither are B. vagans, B. epicureanum or B. angustum.

For info on B. sabulosum see: http://www.mantid.nl/tarantula/sabulosum.html

---------- Post added 05-13-2015 at 10:31 AM ----------

What we have in the hobby is a hybrid mess of various species from the vagans complex. These are being sold under various names; B. vagans, B. sabulosum, B. epicureanum, B angustum and even B. albopilosum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe (May 13, 2015)

Exactly what Metallica said. Basically, you have a "Hobby Red Rump".


----------



## Sentinel (May 13, 2015)

Formerphobe said:


> Exactly what Metallica said. Basically, you have a "Hobby Red Rump".


What is an average adult size for a female, and how long do they live generally?


----------



## Formerphobe (May 13, 2015)

Sentinel said:


> What is an average adult size for a female, and how long do they live generally?


Individuals in the Brachypelma genus can lice 20 years or more. Depending on the individual ancestry, legspan probably between 5 and 7 inches.
My young adult Hobby vagans is currently 6 inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (May 13, 2015)

Sentinel said:


> Why is there no information on the web concerning them?


Tarantula taxonomy is in a state of transition.  There's a lot that's not know yet.  For a long time most arachnologists have ignored the entire family, it was considered beneath them.  In the last several decades a few brave individuals have finally started to unravel the neglected mess.  Too bad you we weren't born 50 years later.  In the meantime it's a moving target.

There's not much to go on either at this point.  There's two 'official' lists of tarantula species, which are loaded with garbage: vague descriptions, species based on characters no longer relevant, descriptions based on one sex only, descriptions based on juveniles, descriptions based on molts, no locality data, missing or heavily damaged type specimens that can never be verified, etc.  Any published description makes the lists, but it almost takes an act of congress to remove them.  Taxonomists can tell you what's shaky and what's totally bogus, but until there's an 'official revision' published, the crap stays on.  Example: one (probably both) list contains 47 species of Avicularia.  There's a revision underway (a massive long-term task, with papers and specimens scattered in museums and collections all over the world) and a preliminary report has stated that there's 14 valid species, with another 8 under review.  People look at the list of 47 Avics and think: _'It must be a legit species, it's on the list!"_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shawnee (May 14, 2015)

That's interesting that they are "hobby" tarantulas. (I have one as well, bought at a repticon for $15 as a sling) Was calm initially but is now quite skittish for some reason. Very reactive.

I'm heavily involved in hamsters (Or at least, was) and it's kind of the same thing as with the sabulosum. Most (probably all) dwarf hamsters in the united states (That are not chinese or roborovski) are actually hybrids between Winter whites and russian campbells. You have to go to Europe to find purebred winter whites or russian campells. Didn't realize that could happen to tarantulas. Really sad :c


----------

